# Vet/Trainer/Boarding Kennel Recommendations



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

...in the Newburgh, NY area required, please. My cousin adopted a beagle from the humane society and they are not sure how to go about finding a good vet etc. I told them that I would ask you wonderful folks and get back to them. She said they would prefer the New Windsor, Newburgh, Monroe areas if possible.

They are fairly new to dog ownership, but are very intent on doing the right thing by the dog. 

Thanks for all your input in advance.

Nandini


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Bump...


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Nanrao, perhaps your question would get more response if it were posted in the "Finding a Good Trainer" or "Training Our Puppy" sections of the forum.









(I'll notify the Board Moderators about your thread, since they're the only ones who can move a thread from one forum to another.)


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

We had adopters a few years ago who were long time clients of Flannery Animal Hospital in New Windsor and were very happy with them. I have no personal experience with them.


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks Kuklasmom for having the thread moved. I wasn't sure where to post it, so I did it under the general info area.

Nina's mom, that is who I ended up with. I hope they are happy.

Nandini


----------

